# English Barb



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Help on a color pattern Parents are Red Cock Yellow Hen the hen has White blood line in her sibling has the same pattern different color its color red


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

what would you call this color


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

epul said:


> what would you call this color


my novice guess would be dilute spread blue , a,k,a dun .


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks I plan to show them do not know what color to call them


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

this is not a barb i would call it a black splash homer


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

No homers in loft only barbs this barb is 3 months old


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It is a nice looking bird.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

The barb when young will look like the commen pigeon its face does not start to change until 6 months the growth around the eyes and nose will start to grow then


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The color of your bird is black grizzle. 
Did you purchase its mom shortly before she laid the egg that this bird hatched from. It appears that the father of this youngster may be a breed other than barb because a purebred barb should have a shorter beak and larger eye cere already at that age.
Pics of the parents would be interesting.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

epul said:


> thanks I plan to show them do not know what color to call them


hi , sorry i should have clarified that i was guessing on the colour under the white , so yes you could also add maybe grizzel or pied to my answer .


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pics of its parents. 
The mother is definitely rec. yellow and her mate appears to be rec. red, if he is rec. red then he is not the father of your black grizzle youngster because rec. yellow mated with rec. red will only produce reds and yellows.
Do you free fly your birds?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes some times I fly them but this pair I have in a breeding pin I have them together for a year now trying to create more yellows and reds but they give me other colors in a few months I will post a pic of the same barb the yellow hen her parents are one white and one yellow the red one his parents are one red and one dun


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Maybe one of the parents is not rec. red but rather a dark expression of ash red or bronze. Please show full body, and maybe close up top view tail pics of parent birds.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

epul said:


> what would you call this color


*hI EPUL I would like to see the open wing of both birds and the tail. I feel that these two birds come out of a ALMOND family and may well be , Kite, or Agates.The head is of no help in finding out what color these birds are. Who ever you got these birds from may be working to produce the Almond. You must understand that birds carring the Almond gene carry many color modifiers to carry the almond gene. * GEORGE


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

George' i know that almond is a dominant gene? almond produce almond and non-almond and this depends on the hen or cock color. Non-almond normally don't, carry it. this what i know??? do you mean Homozygous Almond?

please, would you explain what do mean..."birds carrying the Almond "


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

george simon said:


> *hI EPUL I would like to see the open wing of both birds and the tail. I feel that these two birds come out of a ALMOND family and may well be , Kite, or Agates.The head is of no help in finding out what color these birds are. Who ever you got these birds from may be working to produce the Almond. You must understand that birds carring the Almond gene carry many color modifiers to carry the almond gene. * GEORGE


I think what you meant to say,George, is that non almond birds from an almond project carry many color modifiers to enhance the almond expression. Right?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Crazy - To state these birds could have came from almonds just because they appear to be rec red or bronze is one of the biggest assumptions I think I have ever heard.

The first bird actually appears blue check grizzle to me, It seems one of the feathers shows tangled pigment.

The second looks recessive red with pale or dilute, The last looks like a really rich rec red but from the pics its so hard to tell, Take pics of the birds full bodys and ideally a pic of the tail and wings for a proper discussion.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Also, I am pretty sure the first bird came from a different cock, Infact I would bet my live on it.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

my pigeons are on eggs now i will have to get back to you on the wings and tails thanks for all the info


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Crazy - To state these birds could have came from almonds just because they appear to be rec red or bronze is one of the biggest assumptions I think I have ever heard.
> 
> The first bird actually appears blue check grizzle to me, It seems one of the feathers shows tangled pigment.
> 
> The second looks recessive red with pale or dilute, The last looks like a really rich rec red but from the pics its so hard to tell, Take pics of the birds full bodys and ideally a pic of the tail and wings for a proper discussion.


Initially I also thought the first bird must be from a different cock, however, it is possible that the rec. yellow hen is grizzle being masked by the rr and the cock is spread,dirty, bronze, and het. ash red. His neck feathers look to possibly be bronze or something other than rr breaking the consistency of the color expression. This combination could produce the grizzled youngster, even though its face doesn't look like a barb.

I agree that almond likely has nothing to do with the color of these birds, even if their parents were almond, but the modifiers may be effecting their color expression.


----------



## Eye popper (Sep 29, 2011)

*eye popper*

I been to his loft he only lives about 10 miles from me. Only barbs in loft.The pair he is showing is the parents they are in a single breeding cage. I CAN GUARNTEE ITS A BARB ! The bird is just young. The older it gets the uglier it will be.


----------

